# Crashed Altima Insurance Advice



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Has anyone experienced going through the insurance and all that and having to get them pay for your car or fix it?

My 2000 altima is totaled, in my opinion its not reparable. Im not exactly sure on miles but it should be around 111,000 Power everything tilt good condition new tires new brakes. I have viking insurance and I cant remember if they will pay for my car as its worth as a trade in or retail or what.

Any ideas? 










I fixed your pic...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow..the car looks so bad! 

First off, how did it happen? Was it your fault or the other person's fault? Insurance companies will usually determine whether the car is repairable or not. If it is not, then it is considered a total loss and they'll pay what the Blue Book says.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah I know that. It was a left turn so the insurance people can quickly blame me but what happened is that when I made my left turn the light was already red for the traffic. I didnt go on yellow because too many cars went even on red a few more cars went. 

I waited for all cars to stop and they did. The far lane to MY left which is the turning lane for traffic to make a right hand turn was also stoped. The car on that lane made a quick right and that lane was then clear so as I was making my left turn all lanes but that one were stoped untill that car made the quick right turn.

A big truck the size uf a u-haul truck the ones with the flat front ran the red and hit my car on the front right side causing my car to spin. It came out of that open lane used to make right turns.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

who was cited for the accident? the insurance wont blame you if theres a police report saying otherwise.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

When my VW Corrado was "stolen" my ins. paid the retail value of the car. The car held its value pretty good and I had made a good years worth of payments. So I was paid the total value of the car which was about $7800 around there at the time. I only owed about $6000 or so. I ended up with a good $1000 in my pocket. The accident can be your fault to still get money but your rate will go up. If its not your fault you'll get the money and no rate change. From what your saying sounds like the fault of the Uhaul so you should be dealing with them. They are fully covered so there shouldnt be any problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Big problem i see though, is that most left turn accidents are the fault of the person making the left turn. you must yield to ALL traffic and ive seen many cases where even though the person that hits the left turner and ran the red and was speeding to boot, gets off scott clean. the law is funny about certain things and this is one of them.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea its a dirty system, thats why I take advantage of it when I can.


----------

